# OK, which one of you guys is this....



## Big Worm (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2013)

fuckin jerkoff lmao


----------



## 86vette07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lmfao Fucken Slim Shady!!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 20, 2013)

Why would someone post that


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Its still playing and Im typing Worm...Times have changed.

My dad would have left me there and explained to me the laws of evolution and told me to figure it the fuck out.

My mom would have used the bar to strangle my ass period end of discussion, she had 4 other boys that werent pussys.

Ive had a colorful and exciting life guys.  Sometimes Ive been the shark and other times Ive been the chum.  Ive never cried out for my parents.  In all honesty, there have been times Ive wanted my mother, but knew better than to cry out for her.

Fuck this little salad tosser
he wont be missed


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 20, 2013)

hah damn he almost killed himself.


----------



## g0re (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothing like getting strangled to death via barbell.....That would be a shitty way for someone to die.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 20, 2013)

Dude get a spot wtf


----------



## Georgia (Jan 20, 2013)

My heart went out to that kid. Really could have lost his life bc he was being stupid. Screams of fear was pretty scary


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 20, 2013)

WTF! I don't even know what to say about this. I think his dad heard him...I think he was just waiting upstairs praying that that barbell would do him and his
wife a favor.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 20, 2013)

mooooooooooooooooooooomm   lol     what a tool


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah, the joy of the home gym!  He could have been on the show 1000 ways to die.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 20, 2013)

haha epic              .


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 20, 2013)

What an idiot!


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep that was me, but it was last week, I'll be ready for the Arnold Classic this year despite the small setback.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 20, 2013)

I want to call the kid an asshole but do feel bad that he truly could have taken his last breath with a barbell on his neck. Like georgia said, those real screams of fear are fucked up.


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2013)

I got stuck benching at home when I was a teen.  Although it was not that bad.  I did one of those roll the bar down & over your cock & balls...that hurt!  Needless to say a short time later I joined a gym & sold my home workout shit.


----------



## SAD (Jan 20, 2013)

Am I sick if I laughed harder at 3:04 when this dumbass relaxed and let the bar fall on his neck?  I'm with BigGameHunter here.  My dad would've stood there while I figured it out, just to teach me a lesson.  He wouldn't stand there if it was imminently going to kill me, but just me jammed up in a tight spot because I was stupid?  Yeah, I would've had to figure it out myself.  My brother, on a whole 'nother level, would've been fucking with me while I was not in a position to fight back.

I can't stand watching weightlifting fail videos because injuries make me not want to do that exercise again, but this one was funny.


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

Exactly why I never use collars.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> Exactly why I never use collars.



Yeah as stupid as this fucker was there's a lesson in this. If you work out at home by yourself don't use collars. At least that way you can dump the weight. Even if you're not doing a max, you never know when you could tear a muscle or tendon and the fucking thing fall on you.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 20, 2013)

I find it hard to find the humor in this. That's scary shit.  When I first started out lifting, it was by myself and I always ended up having to roll the bar down my thighs after each set. It wasn t much weight, I was new to lifting, but it was always scary being pinned.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 20, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I want to call the kid an asshole but do feel bad that he truly could have taken his last breath with a barbell on his neck. Like georgia said, those real screams of fear are fucked up.



It's just pure stupidity. This kid has no
Brains and obviously doesn't have the 
Capability to think ahead. 
What did he actually think would happen
If he couldn't get the bar up with all
Of that weight being alone in a basement
Most idiots wouldn't even do that in
The gym with other people in walking 
Distance without a spotter. 
If that were my boy and I walked down
In the basement and saw that... I think
I would have just flicked off the light 
And went back upstairs.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 20, 2013)

Scary, but what a fucking idiot! Survival of the fittest... idiots will die off.

Like others have said my dad would have stood there and talked me through why i made a stupid fucking decision and give me hints on how to get out of it... he would not have let me die of course but he'd definitely allow it to go far enough to leave an "emotional scar" so I would never fucking forget it.

As SAD said my brother would have fucked with me big time... i am older and have always been bigger than him but if he ever got a chance he would fuck with me even though he knew i would get him back just because it was so rare. I remember chasing him one time and he dove through a doggie door to run into the house so i did the same thing... I had grown since the last time i squeezed through one and was now far too big so i got stuck halfway through with my arms pinned at my sides. He noticed about half a second later and then proceeded to kick me in the face repeatedly with his cowboy boots. One of my parents was watching and just laughing their ass off lol. That was life... my stupid ass got stuck.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 20, 2013)

You need a spot.


----------



## Azog (Jan 20, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I got stuck benching at home when I was a teen.  Although it was not that bad.  I did one of those roll the bar down & over your cock & balls...that hurt!  Needless to say a short time later I joined a gym & sold my home workout shit.



The kid is an idiot for many reasons. I have had a bar pin me down before too. Everyone in the gym just watched as I tried to figure it out. It really isn't that impossible to get out from under as DF points out. Just roll that shit onto your gut and shrug it. That is the real reason this kid is a fucking asshat, he freaked out and couldn't help himself.


----------



## Jada (Jan 21, 2013)

Moooooooom!! ) lol)


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL I don;t know what to say except that if Darwin had been right, his mom and dad would have left his ass there..... until the funeral anyway.

*Never use a collar if you don't have a spotter.*


Geebus,
Vette


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 21, 2013)

That was a scary fucking video! I started thinking I was gonna see this kid die...... I remember when I was a teen I did the same fucking thing at home but I just rolled it down and dropped it off my legs. I can't believe he didn't even try to roll it off, he just let it rest on his head.... Lucky kid for sure..


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> That was a scary fucking video! I started thinking I was gonna see this kid die...... I remember when I was a teen I did the same fucking thing at home but I just rolled it down and dropped it off my legs. I can't believe he didn't even try to roll it off, he just let it rest on his head.... Lucky kid for sure..



Probably so panicked he couldn't think straight. Doesn't seem he does a lot of thinking/planning anyway. "What if I can't lift this back up? Hmm geez maybe I should take these collars off."

He learned his lesson. Could have easily cost him his lift. If it did get caught on his throat in some weird position I don't think he would have had the strength to get out of there. He was probably feeling weak from fear.



JOMO said:


> I want to call the kid an asshole but do feel bad that he truly could have taken his last breath with a barbell on his neck. Like georgia said, those real screams of fear are fucked up.



It'll make you feel claustrophobic and endangered in a heartbeat when you're alone with a heavy weight on top of you. That comes with the age....cockiness and "swagger" that is so dangerous. Lift it with a spotter easily before you try to show off for the camera


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

COST HIM HIS LIFE!!!!*** Edit button <<------


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 21, 2013)

If I was his dad I would have came in and yelled at him for missing the lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> If I was his dad I would have came in and yelled at him for missing the lift.



If you were his dad he wouldn't have missed the lift.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2013)

Poor boy on his weider bench and cement filled plates, don't play in the big boy arena or you have no business being there.  Work up to it there Boss. Funny thing is, this little snot nosed ego filled prick probably went upstairs and bitched his parents out for not hearing him.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 21, 2013)

What if his parents were having sex? You don't interrupt sex for nothing.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 21, 2013)

Georgia said:


> What if his parents were having sex? You don't interrupt sex for nothing.



His parents have no right trying to
Make another kid after this excuse
Of a retard.


----------



## oldskool954 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wtf was that kid even working out in. It looked like the bar spread to both walls. Lil tard didn't even have room to drop a side and get out the way. He needs 500 mgs of test then next time he won't miss that lift!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh hell he had the camera going and his Dr. Dre Beats Headphones blasting some damn wild animal music and got up under the bar like he was about to fuck JayLo....  then reality set in on the fantasy filled fuckwad.

Nothing sad there to me.... is my Video Stud too stupid to know to take the fucking collar off and dump the weights if you don't have a spotter?

What a dildo.....
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^^^^Thats what I like about lifting and training, reality sets in for all of us.  You cant fake this stuff.^^^^


----------



## Georgia (Jan 22, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> His parents have no right trying to
> Make another kid after this excuse
> Of a retard.



Haha. Oh that burns.


----------

